# Systema - Just cannot understand it



## busbar (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello dears,
I am from Egypt and played with several systems before like taekwondo, Karate and Judo.

recently I started to hear about the self defence techniques and found Kapap, Krav Maga and systema and like the idea of defending myself from real life scenario.

I watched several Kapap and Krav Maga videos and I am able to understand the theory of the system, but when I watched systema I couldn't understand the moves and the ideas.

I have got several videos of Systema Training from Vladimir Vasiliev, but the moves seems to me not realestic to me, but reading more I found that it requires training and implementation to understand it.

I don't have nothing againest systema but I hope that someone can explain how effective it is compared to the Kapap (I like the Kapap so much) and so excited about it, But as I can see Systema also a wonderful and exciting as well.

when I see the training video I doubt how realestic it is, we don't have any of Systema training centers here in Egypt so all what I have is hte videos and my brother in law (I wish not to break him during the training ).

Looking forward for moves explanation from a Systema pro.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Learning any art from video alone is damn near impossible.  There are certain things in training that you have to be able to actually feel to understand correctly.  The flow of energy can't be shown properly on video so many arts that use energy redirection or subtle movements don't come across well on video.  I'm sure one of the systema guys will be able to give you some detailed info on the art.  Good luck.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 21, 2009)

It works on me.

Not sure what else you might be wanting from your post...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 21, 2009)

Systema has a very unusual feel to it! I've only felt it a couple of times. You'll need to work with a practitioner to get it!


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello Busbar:

I did start my systema training 10 years ago, starting with the old VHS tapes because, in that time, Systema was something new, also, I live In Mexico and we didnt have Systema instructors in that time.

My best suggestion to you is start to training donig the basics:
Breathing
Balance
Continue Movement
slow cooperative exchange of attacks and defenses-- "sparring"

Please be patient, Systema is not something that you - or everybody-can "learn", but a way of self-discovery and freedom of movements to overcome a danger.

Don´t try to "understand", but just move yourself and "feel it"

BTW: Put Kapap o Krav Maga training at side by the moment, or you will put yourself in confusion.

Try to go to any Seminar on Italy, France, or Greeceif you can and keep the movement!

Cheers and best wishes!!

Gerardo


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Sep 11, 2009)

Understanding... That is to say "having knowledge" or being able to explain. All academics, that have nothing to do with skill for true chaos of what violence is... 
That is useless. And waste of time. IMO


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello, One way to look at it..?   like someone pushing one shoulder and you turn to defect and defuse the blow...and counter with the same force! 

It works and most systems have the "ying/Yang" too...

Just an opinion here....and on video Learning? ....to believe one cannot learn from a video? ...is limiting one self...

We learn many times from watching? ...with the eyes , ears and VHS/CD player too..

Wonder where the term came from: "Seeing is believings"

....when you attend seminars/tournaments...don''t you learn somethings from watching?

Aloha, ...heard "God" watches us too" ...he must be better by now...


----------

